# L.A.Noire installation problem



## ghantaukay (Jan 12, 2012)

I have purchased LA Noire *(paid,mind you)*.On installation I get the message that a mandatory patch needs to be downloaded.The first time i downloaded I got the full 100% download complete and after that...Nothing....I waited and waited and in the end I cancelled. I tried to reinstall the patch but I get this message now : *PATCH UPDATE. Patch install Error. Message : Error binary patching file FileName LANlanuncher.exe.* and there is an* OK* box. When I click on the OK the game starts to look for updates and then I just see the *LA Noire Glowsign *picture and nothing works. I was told to try reinstalling the game. i did that.no success. I was told to disable the antivirus.I did that too. Still no success.I have tried everything but nothing works. Can you tell me what I should do?


----------



## AmpleNM (Jan 12, 2012)

"Error Patching: Error binary patching file" / What to do if a patch fails to install in L.A. Noire for PC : Rockstar Support


----------



## ghantaukay (Jan 13, 2012)

I told u. I tried everything possible. This was the first thing I tried. It didnt help. It says..Navigate to C:\Program Files\Rockstar Games\L.A. Noire ( I did that)
Remove any file with a .patched extension (there is no such file anywhere)
Remove Social Club v1.0.5.0 Setup.exe (Cant be found)
Run Patch_2382_02393_1.exe (Wont run.Reports Error message)
Press Update (Doesnt help)
Start Game via launcher (Same ole thing happens...u are stuck with the LA Noire Glowsign...just fiddle with ur u know what for a hour or more and u are still staring at the frigging glow sign...CRAP!)
If the same thing happens, uninstall and re-install the full game and attempt to patch.  If the same problem happens, repeat steps 1-6 above after consulting the tips below. (Did all that at least a dozen times....no success....)


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jan 16, 2012)

I had the same problem too , but I didn't follow any of the steps outlined on Rockstar's site. You see, after downloading the patch and getting the patching error, I navigated to L.A Noire's folder. There, I ran the Patch_2382_02393_1.exe with *ADMINISTRATIVE PRIVILEGES* (Also disabled AV just for precaution).

It worked fine after that.


----------



## ghantaukay (Jan 19, 2012)

I did that too...even disabled Norton 360 as well as the firewall but I get the message : Error patching 114.Am clueless about what  more I should do.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jan 19, 2012)

ghantaukay said:


> I did that too...even disabled Norton 360 as well as the firewall but I get the message : Error patching 114.Am clueless about what  more I should do.



Do you have ZoneAlarm installed? If so, try disabling that as well. I'm at work right now , will be back with more details once I reach home. Shame you're missing this awesome game.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 19, 2012)

@ghantaukay:Check PM for instructions on resolving this problem


----------



## ghantaukay (Jan 21, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Do you have ZoneAlarm installed? If so, try disabling that as well.  Shame you're missing this awesome game.



I dont have Zonealarm installed as I only use Norton 360.Always went for good paid stuff...and singed my fingers this time with Noire ! (much to the satisfaction of some of my pals who taunt me all the time for paying what they say comes free ... never followed their advice ....till now when my faith is shaking....)
And thanks Quicky for the PM will follow your advice....

quicky..i did everything you advised but with no success...i installed the game with the chnage in the installation path by removing the gap etc but when I try to update the new copy of the patch (like i had been told) i get the same error message...binary etc etc....


----------



## ghantaukay (Feb 4, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> . Shame you're missing this awesome game.


That was said some eons ago and its a disgrace that I am still missing this "AWESOME" game coz I am unable to play it and I am also unable to get anyone to suggest what I should do. Everyone else is clueless I guess......


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 5, 2012)

Have you tried posting on Rockstar's forums? I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## farsha20 (Feb 18, 2012)

am having the same problem...error 114 patch install.
Error binary patching fil fileName LANLauncher.exe

Did u find the solution yet. Have written to rockstar support...so want to play tis game NOW!


----------



## ghantaukay (Mar 1, 2012)

farsha20 said:


> am having the same problem...error 114 patch install.
> Error binary patching fil fileName LANLauncher.exe
> 
> Did u find the solution yet. Have written to rockstar support...so want to play tis game NOW!



farsha....did u get the help...i have written to rockstar and a guy called Kevin replied and told me to send mxdiag and msinfo files which i did and after that its like the quiet of the graveyard...no reply and this supposedly AWESOME game is lying in my drawer .... 4 months have passed yet no help from any side...just sooooo disgusted with rockstar....


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks like these guys are promoting piracy, since you bought the game, get and play the pirated version


----------



## farsha20 (Mar 5, 2012)

yes rockstar wrote to me...yipeeee!! said i have to send them the dxdiag and msinfo reports which i did and they replied saying my pc doesnt meet the minimum requirements!! hmm....time to change my pc or go buy a ps.

anyway my local store was kind enough to take the game back...phew!


----------



## ghantaukay (Mar 5, 2012)

whats so Yippee ! about that dude? You dont get to play this supposedly awesome game and I for one who bought it online from Flipkart dont get the refund since its already been 5 months. Will write to Rockstar and gift it to them to put it on their tombstone some day.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 6, 2012)

@ghantaukay,

Sadly, that's how DRM works. Some games become unplayable thanks to it. However, since you already have the original, I see no reason for you not to try a cracked update and no-cd crack for it.


----------



## ghantaukay (Mar 11, 2012)

can u suggest where and how I do this coz I have never downloaded a game from the internet and dont trust these cracks.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, discussing piracy on this site openly is against the rules. I'll send you a PM later.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 12, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Well, discussing piracy on this site openly is against the rules. I'll send you a PM later.



Can we discuss piracy through pms then?


----------



## rohit26 (Mar 30, 2012)

@ghantaukay : dont start l.a noire launcher instead try the main application file its  arnd 9mb. i have same problem but it wrks wen u start game directly without launcher , u will  get error message but the game wil strt.just click ok when it displays error message,sign in to social club and then game wil strt


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 2, 2012)

Even I am also facing the same problem. Got my copy from Flipkart, and after installing the game, when I started it...there was nothing...
I got the Flashing L.A. Noire Screen...and that's it...I waited for almost 15 minutes...tried to change settings...triend to put the commands as suggested in Rockstar forum...but nothing...
My specs are fine....Performance Rating is 7.3 / 7.9


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

ghantaukay said:


> whats so Yippee ! about that dude? You dont get to play this supposedly awesome game and I for one who bought it online from Flipkart dont get the refund since its already been 5 months. Will write to Rockstar and gift it to them to put it on their *tombstone some day*.



With Games Like GTA V and MAX PAYNE 3 pending for release i will hope that Rockstar's doomsday shouldnt arrive so early.


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 3, 2012)

I got a reply from Rockstar support...they asked me to send the DXDIAG and MSINFO files...I will do it tonight...


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 4, 2012)

Here is the solution that I got from the tech support: 

First, update your graphic drivers: Drivers - GeForce


Secondly, make sure you have the following installed:

Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Service Pack 1 Redistributable 
Download: Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Service Pack 1 Redistributable Package ATL Security Update - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1
Download: .NET Framework 3.5 Service pack 1 - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

As far as the NET framework on Windows 7 is concerned please disable the NET 4.0 from the services console:

•	Go to control panel -> Administrative tools -> Services
•	Locate Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4
•	Right click and select properties and set start-up type to Disabled (Or Set start-up type to Manual and then select stop).

Then enable the .NET 3.5 SP1:
•	Turn Windows features on or off

Please be careful with the .NET framework. If you see an error message that looks like: [11/15/11,19:48:29] WapUI: [2] DepCheck indicates Microsoft .NET Framework <X>is not installed. [11/15/11,20:27:01] Microsoft .NET Framework <X>: [2] Error: Installation failed for component Microsoft .NET Framework <X>. MSI returned error code 1603:
•	Micorsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Error code 1603 - Microsoft Answers

If the .NET framework installation fail repeatedly:
•	How to repair an existing installation of the.NET Framework
•	You receive ?0x80070643? or ?0x643? error codes when you try to install .NET Framework updates through Windows Update or Microsoft Updates
•	How to repair the .NET Framework 2.0 and 3.0 on Windows Vista - Aaron Stebner's WebLog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

Then, make use of the following to address any system file error:

Diagnose and fix program installing and uninstalling problems automatically
Fix problems with programs that can't be installed or uninstalled

Fix it Solution Center
Microsoft Fix it Solution Center: troubleshooting software issues

Diagnose and repair Windows File and Folder Problems automatically
Diagnose and repair Windows File and Folder Problems automatically

Then try to launch the game. If it doesn't start, please follow the instructions:

Navigate to C:\Program Files\Rockstar Games\L.A. Noire
Remove any file with a .patched extension
Remove Social Club v1.0.5.0 Setup.exe
Run Patch_2382_02393_1.exe
Press Update
Start Game via launcher
If the same thing happens, uninstall and re-install the full game and attempt to patch. If the same problem happens, repeat steps 1-6 above after consulting the tips below.
Tips:

Disable any anti-virus or firewall software that could interfere.

When the patch fails, try to press the HOME key to bring up the Social Club menu and try to create a profile or log into an existing one.

Be sure to run as Admin by right-clicking the LANLauncher executable, choosing to run as administrator.

Be sure after force quitting L.A. Noire to go to Task Manager and end all of the L.A. Noire-related processes before attempting the manual patch or re-launch of the game. You may see Patch_2382_02393_1.exe still running and several versions of LANoire.exe.

Make sure you are connected to the Internet and that port 443 is open. This is required to connect and patch the game.

Uninstall and re-install the game using a default path on the boot drive.
Try uninstalling and then reinstalling to either C:\Program Files\RockstarGames\L.A.Noire or C:\Program Files (x86)\Rockstar Games\L.A. Noire (Win7 64-bit) on the boot drive
Also ensure that you re-install or repair all of the required .NET/C++/DirectX components.

At this point, the game should work, but it it doesn't, please understand that there are several possible reasons why L.A. Noire could freeze or crash:

1. Anti-Virus: We are looking into an issue involving Norton flagging some L.A. Noire files as viruses. If you are experiencing this issue, please uninstall L.A. Noire completely and then update your virus definitions. Then re-install L.A. Noire and disable the anti-virus software, if needed..

The issue may be related to antivirus software removing or quarantining the "ypatcher.exe" file, which is needed during the synchronization process.

Here are a few known Norton issues:

Threat type: Heuristic Virus. Detection of a threat based on malware heuristics.
File Actions

c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\l.a.noire\lanoire.exe removed as virus
c:\program files (x86)\rockstar games\social club\ypatcher.exe removed as virus

2. Firewalls or inability to connect to the Internet: Finally, be sure that your firewall is disabled or contains an exception for L.A. Noire so that the game can connect to the Internet at this point.

3. (If you are using Steam) Compatibility options set incorrectly on Steam. Make sure that Steam is not set to use Compatibility features.

Browse to your Steam installation (Usually C:\Program Files\Steam\)
Right click on Steam.exe, choose Properties.
Click on the Compatibility tab.
Uncheck any boxes that are checked, and click Apply.
Then, click the "Show settings for all users" button.
Again, make sure none of these boxes are checked, and click Ok.
Click Ok to close any open dialog boxes.
Double click on Steam.exe to launch Steam.


Long list to check....will try it in this weekend....


----------



## drkspoddar (May 20, 2012)

I have solved my problem with the patching error and can now play l a noire with preferences set to "quality" without any problem.

This is what I did so that you can help other players with similar problem.

1. I ran a registry cleaner (iobit advanced system care pro 5) and fixed the registry (not sure whether this helped).

2. Deleted the .patched files & socialclub.exe files from the l a noire game directory (the folder where I installed the game).

3. Now I right clicked over the file patch_2382_02614_1.exe and chose "run as administrator" and thereafter chose update and it all worked perfectly.

I can now play the game with preferences set to "quality" without any problem.

So the bottomline is that after deleting the .patched files & socialclub.exe files from the game directory one should update patch_2382_02614_1.exe only by right clicking on the file and choosing "run as administrator".

Thanks

drkspoddar


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 25, 2012)

What is the size of patch_2382_02614_1.exe? I'm trying to solve a game launch issue here and it would help if I had this information. Mine is 181,029KB (176MB).

EDIT: Fixed all issues by installing the game in English (United States) language instead of English (United Kingdom) which I was doing earlier. The patch failed on initial setup but the steps from drkspoddar worked well this time compared to last time when they didn't work. Now I'm able to play this game.

Most problems seem to be related to the copy protection - it's doing some funny stuff such as putting in its own drivers and running the game in a sandbox with code obfuscation. This can cause problems with Anti-virus products and sometimes create exceptions within Windows.


----------



## digitaltab (Jun 25, 2012)

@OP  please mention your computer specs (mainly processor, ram, graphics)


----------



## rgu3t0 (Jun 29, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> I had the same problem too , but I didn't follow any of the steps outlined on Rockstar's site. You see, after downloading the patch and getting the patching error, I navigated to L.A Noire's folder. There, I ran the Patch_2382_02393_1.exe with *ADMINISTRATIVE PRIVILEGES* (Also disabled AV just for precaution).
> 
> It worked fine after that.



thank you so much...i was about to lose my patience by following the troubleshooting steps on Rockstars site


----------



## drkspoddar (Jul 1, 2012)

Accelerator x, the size of patch_2382_02614_1.exe is 176 MB.

Shivam24, my computer specs are intel core 2 duo e8400 3 GHz, nvidia gtx 460 1 GB, 6 GB RAM, windows 7 64 bit home basic.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll give some tips for those having trouble getting the game to run:

1) If the patcher succeeds and then the game refuses to start, uninstall and reinstall and let it patch again.
2) Sometimes the patcher itself will fail. In that case you need to manually run the patch file after deleting the *.patched files from the game directory.
3) Install the game in English (US) language.

These problems are all avoided in the steam version, the main issue is the GameShield DRM which is doing very funny stuff with the memory.


----------



## Jordan Weaver (Oct 16, 2012)

*I believe i've found a solution*

I reinstalled the game last night with an idea, and I didn't want to download a patch from online when Rockstar clearly doesn't support that so it hit me. This is what hit me:

Re-install the game and do the things that have been suggested before. DEFINITELY install in a file folder that has NO spaces in the name. THEN you launch the game and let it download the patch then AS SOON AS THE DOWNLOAD goes to apply patch HIT CANCEL RIGHT AWAY. It will ask you to close the program and click ok. Close any LA Noire's in the task manager. Afterwards go into the file folder of the game and open the patch as an administrator, it took a couple of tries and sometimes deleting the .patched files but after the third try it finally patched everything. I spent all day doing this and it finally works, too bad it also showed me i need either a new processor or a new video card, or more ram or all.


----------



## aks1993 (Oct 20, 2012)

dude 
i am also getting this la noir flashing prob. 
pls tell me how u fixed it.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 26, 2013)

This game is a mess.After facing lots of issues trying to run this game and now that i have finally run the game the frame rates are so low and the game is lagging like ****.I could easily play Tomb Raider,Sleeping Dogs,AC3,Dead Space 3 etc on high but even on lowest setting this game lags.Rockstar is the king of pathetic pc ports.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 26, 2013)

^system specs?


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 26, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> ^system specs?


I fixed the issue by changing the rendering mode from multi core to single core.Now am getting fixed 30fps.


----------



## jayantd13 (Aug 27, 2013)

Is anybody know how to run LA NOire and Dirt 3 on Windows 8 64bit?


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 28, 2013)

jayantd13 said:


> Is anybody know how to run LA NOire and Dirt 3 on Windows 8 64bit?



[11/14/12] L.A. Noire Patch Notes and Manual Links to Updates : Rockstar Support
LA Noire patch for Windows 8.


----------

